
The Best Software Writing — Joel Spolsky  - jmorin007
http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2008/07/28/the-best-software-writing-%E2%80%94-joel-spolsky/
======
tonystubblebine
I really enjoyed this book. It's a few years old and the essays are all
available online. Regardless, a good book.

